# REMINDER: Situational Awareness...be aware of your surroundings



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

at all times....

We hare having a rash of thefts in my area. Our county is poverty level. People are stealing purses at the store, charity containers at store counters, unlocked cars...etc.... A week ago a prison guard at the local walmart was high on bath salts and was attacking women in the parking lot.

Lock your doors to the car and make sure nothing is visible from the outside. Thieves are opportunists. They don't want to work real hard to get their reward.

Being aware of your surroundings is your best defense. If you see a group of slimebags, just move on....


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

A good grasp of situational awareness is possibly the single most important thing you can do to improve your security. Far more important than what sort of gun you prefer, how good your alarm system is, or anything else.


----------



## sirquack (Feb 18, 2009)

I teach a self-defense program for woman, and about 90% of it is related to situational awareness. Nothing I can teach people in 3 hours is as important or as retainable as being aware of their surroundings.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I was in Aldis after work yesterday and a lady was panicking because someone had taken off with her cart and her purse was it it. She asked for my help in finding it and I suggested she immediately go to the front of the store and talk to the cashier. It turned out that an older gentleman had inadvertently taken hold of the wrong cart -- at least that was the story told. I tend to believe it because he hadn't rushed out of the store.

How often do you see purses unattended in carts? I often do. However, mine is not one of them. When I am unloading my cart into the trunk of the car I put my purse in the trunk (keys in my pocket!) so no one can run by and snatch it from the cart. Its hard to work with a purse hanging on your arm and this is my solution. Another thing how often are those unattended purses hanging wide open? So easy for someone to snatch a wallet and be gone and you wouldn't notice until you went to pay. Again, my purse is kept closed. I always buy a purse with two handles so I can wrap the handles around the cart handle and no one can casually reach into my purse or do a snatch and run. 

I realize if someone wants my purse they will take it from me with force but they aren't going to get a free pass to snatch and run.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

We already keep everything down to the chicken house door locked at all times....this is Meth company and people roam the back roads looking for stuff to steal and pawn. Heard the latest thing people target is women who leave their purses on the seat while pumping gas. I lock my car when getting gas. Be aware. I tend to carry my cash/debit card in my front jean pocket...good luck prying it out of there! Those with small children/infants need to be especially aware as you are often sidetracked dealing with them while shopping. Theives don't care if they are stealing your grocery money.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I NEVER even bring my purse into the store! DH is always with me and he goes through the check out. Besides, he's big and grouchy looking. 

Being that I am handicapped, I am VERY aware of everything and everyone around me in public. If I have to park my scooter and wait for DH, I back up to a wall. At the grocery store we frequent, I use the rest room in the employee's break room as there is always someone around. I don't like the public ones as they are too accessable to anyone. 

At home, especially if I am alone, the doors are locked and the 9mm is right handy. We've never had a bad experience in 20 years, but I'm cautious.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

Fox news says Chicago on verge of anarchy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> I was in Aldis after work yesterday and a lady was panicking because someone had taken off with her cart and her purse was it it. She asked for my help in finding it and I suggested she immediately go to the front of the store and talk to the cashier. It turned out that an older gentleman had inadvertently taken hold of the wrong cart -- at least that was the story told. I tend to believe it because he hadn't rushed out of the store.
> 
> How often do you see purses unattended in carts? I often do. However, mine is not one of them. When I am unloading my cart into the trunk of the car I put my purse in the trunk (keys in my pocket!) so no one can run by and snatch it from the cart. Its hard to work with a purse hanging on your arm and this is my solution. Another thing how often are those unattended purses hanging wide open? So easy for someone to snatch a wallet and be gone and you wouldn't notice until you went to pay. Again, my purse is kept closed. I always buy a purse with two handles so I can wrap the handles around the cart handle and no one can casually reach into my purse or do a snatch and run.
> 
> I realize if someone wants my purse they will take it from me with force but they aren't going to get a free pass to snatch and run.



I took my 80yr old mil shopping with me a few days ago..she was putting her pocketbook in the cart when I noticed that she took the baby seatbelt and snapped the clip part around her straps of her pocketbook..GENIOUS.. no way will anybody steal her pocketbook! p.s. she keeps it zipped up at all times.HTH someone else.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

People are also stealing gasoline. If you have a cluttered garage, now's the time to clean it out and actually park the car inside at night. A family member had his gas line punctured one night on his van, while it was parked in front of the garage. Big light on overhead on the garage, and the thieves still didn't care.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

We were told the last week of school to plan our fueling for the busses so after our last day there was just enough left to get to the station. The boss said if they had make a few runs with a gas can it would be better than having enough diesel left in the busses to make it worth the trouble to steal it. My bus had less than 1/8th of a tank. About 8 gal. Just enough to get to the gas station.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

those bath salts are scary! bath salts = zombies, big time. I have found since I spend so much time in the woods with my dog, when I am in other places I am super aware of my suroundings (if I'm not short on sleep that is). Its almost overwhelming, really to be so aware of everything.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

veggiecanner said:


> Fox news says Chicago on verge of anarchy.


its the young people, the kids....there are shootings and deaths every night....I will NOT go to the city at all....Everymorning the news reports how many were shot and killed. EVERYMORNING. On the weekends its worse. Last saturday, 16 people were shot, one girl was shot dead......

These are the youth of America....


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Around here people are stealing credit card info. NEVER let your card out of your sight! We also have people that will follow others that have withdrawn money from an ATM machine and if the people go directly to a store they jump them and take the money.


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

More major rif-raf in my community this morning.....I did not get the details but several agencies were looking for a couple. One was in custody but the other was on the loose. They were speculating where they might be and were traveling all over town looking for them. All of this was on the police scanner.

I know there is a stigma that comes with owning a police scanner. But, I think it is good idea for everyone to own one. I am a ham operator so mine doubles.

Get a scanner....my recommendation....


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

veggiecanner said:


> Fox news says Chicago on verge of anarchy.


Did Fox news say why ?


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> I was in Aldis after work yesterday and a lady was panicking because someone had taken off with her cart and her purse was it it. She asked for my help in finding it and I suggested she immediately go to the front of the store and talk to the cashier. It turned out that an older gentleman had inadvertently taken hold of the wrong cart -- at least that was the story told. I tend to believe it because he hadn't rushed out of the store.
> 
> _*How often do you see purses unattended in carts? *_ I often do. However, mine is not one of them. When I am unloading my cart into the trunk of the car I put my purse in the trunk (keys in my pocket!) so no one can run by and snatch it from the cart. Its hard to work with a purse hanging on your arm and this is my solution. Another thing how often are those unattended purses hanging wide open? So easy for someone to snatch a wallet and be gone and you wouldn't notice until you went to pay. Again, my purse is kept closed. I always buy a purse with two handles so I can wrap the handles around the cart handle and no one can casually reach into my purse or do a snatch and run.
> 
> I realize if someone wants my purse they will take it from me with force but they aren't going to get a free pass to snatch and run.


Years ago (in my early 20s), I was grocery shopping when this elderly lady stopped right in front of me, stared at my open purse for a long few seconds, looked up at me STERNLY, shook her head, and walked away.

It took me a few minutes to realize she was basically telling me I was an idiot for having my purse wide open and unsecured. I never did it again until the day I stopped carrying a purse about 2 years ago.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow!!! How scary it must be to live where you all live. We have lived in the same town for 6 years. Never once locked the cars, the house , or the kids. Yes we have small petty stuff crimes but never anything to warrant locking down. I leave my car running while shopping sometimes for over a 1/2 hour because I bumped into someone and just started a conversation. I feel for those who are trapped by the insecurities of their environment.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Merks said:


> Wow!!! How scary it must be to live where you all live. We have lived in the same town for 6 years. Never once locked the cars, the house , or the kids. Yes we have small petty stuff crimes but never anything to warrant locking down. I leave my car running while shopping sometimes for over a 1/2 hour because I bumped into someone and just started a conversation. I feel for those who are trapped by the insecurities of their environment.


Do that around here and your car would be in Mexico before you even realized it was missing.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I saw a woman in the grocery store last week with a purse wide open in the cart. She was looking for something and the purse and wallet were wide open. I pointed it out to her but she just looked annoyed.


----------



## jaredI (Aug 6, 2011)

Something else that fits into situational awareness. Have you ever noticed how many people walk around looking about 3 feet in front of them? People who do this make easier victims. I have taught all my kids, but especially my daughters... eyes up, look around and be aware of what is happening in your general area. The less you look like a victim, the better chance to not be a victim.
I have also taught my kids (and wife) if someone pulls up and demands you get in the vehicle because they will shoot you if you don't. Guess what, they will probably shoot you if you do, so run the opposite direction the car is facing and attract attention. Yup, might get shot, but not likely, get in the car and you are almost guaranteed to get shot (and more).


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

A couple of months ago, I was in a just opened DG. A woman, older than me; started talking to me about how it was such a nice store, etc. I smiled and agreed. Then she says 'I don't have any money". So, again, I smiled and moved on. I know the clerk was aware of her behavior. I don't know if she just left; thinking she was asked to leave.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

terri9630 said:


> Do that around here and your car would be in Mexico before you even realized it was missing.


Yea, I've lived in places like that, and I guess I am now very grateful to live in such a small town where everyone knows or knows of everyone else. If you fart and it stinks I guarantee someone in town will know about it. LOL I guess in some ways in a shtf situation it could be bad that everyone knows your business, but I know how the people of this town pull together and help each other out in times of need.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

When I see a group of slimebags in our town, I engage them in conversation, learn their names, where they live, who their mamas and daddies are....pretty much scare the snot out of them while I smile along being friendly. I get a lot of valuable information from them. We become off limits and they view me as a friend or mom. They are easily neutralized.

Don't forget to wear your beautiful -Mark Your Perp- ring available at Country Faire Market for $6.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I wind the shopping cart baby seat strap thru my purse strap and click it. 

Last night, after dark I was outside tending my livestock when I heard a gun shot and a woman squeal up to thru my woods. i thought it was young ******* people- well, it was , but it was strangers who'd stopped at my neighbor's home and started beating each other in their yard. The neighbor husband went in the house- did a perimeter check and then shot his gun off into the woods to stun the fighters and his wife shreiked thinking he'd been shot by the bad guys. The fighting people said "Did you really shoot a gun?" Neighbor said "Uh Yeah!- you are trespassing". (CCW instructor said if you do that- call 911 and be the one who reports that they fired off a gun to scare bad guys). Neighbors came down to my place a bit shook up at what they perceived as a drug inspired or even a distraction to allow a robbery to take place during the distraction. The vehicles drove up and down the road a few more times afterwards... Gotta be watchful around my beautiful wild rural Appalachia now.

scrt crk


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

My Grandmother always told me to be aware AND to not be a temptation. She said that there are people that can not control themselves so do not tempt them by dressing trashy, talking to trashy looking people and never leaving easily stolen items in plain sight. She lived to be 89 and was never robbed or assaulted. But if they had tried, she would have shot them, her 'pocketbook' weighed a ton.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

These days the situational awareness has to include the highway because of all the drivers out there that are talking/texting on their cellphones and not paying attention to where they're driving. It's like playing dodgeball with potentially fatal consequences. There are laws against using the cellphone while driving but so many tint their windows so they can't be observed and that includes the cops.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

I realize a lot of ladies need to carry more "stuff" than I do, but...
I wear a smaller leather bag with 3 zipper compartments. It has a long strap that you wear across your body. It leaves me hands free to shop, and because I let it hang in FRONT of my body (hangs about abdomen height), it's between me and the shopping cart.

I bought my first one when I lived in London in the early 80s. Lots of pick-pockets in some areas. 
This bag allowed me to wear it across my body UNDER my coat.
If I went into a restaurant, I could take my coat off, but my bag was still on my body and would rest in my lap.
Also, being concealed under my coat, I wasn't a target. No one knew I had it on!

The zippers eventually wore out (not the bag), and I wasn't satisfied with the ones I could find here in the US, so many moons later when company travel took me back to London, I went to the same guy and bought two more. Still have those, and use one ALL the time. It's all I carry. I love that I can get in and out of my truck wearing it, so it's never left alone in the vehicle.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Good reminder. 

DH and I took the dog for a walk last night (in our very safe neighborhood). I was so per-occupied in my mind and with the way I positioned myself I missed a guy working on his car just a few feet from me. Can't rely on the dog, he was SO tired he didn't respond to anything at all on our walk (not normal for him). DH is very up on Sit-Aware....but I shouldn't let it all ride on his shoulders.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

EasyDay said:


> I realize a lot of ladies need to carry more "stuff" than I do, but...
> I wear a smaller leather bag with 3 zipper compartments. It has a long strap that you wear across your body. It leaves me hands free to shop, and because I let it hang in FRONT of my body (hangs about abdomen height), it's between me and the shopping cart.
> 
> I bought my first one when I lived in London in the early 80s. Lots of pick-pockets in some areas.
> ...


I went through a lot of handbags trying to find one as you describe. I finally had to settle for a small Eddie Bauer bag that's not a security bag, but it fits the body and has just enough capacity to carry essentials. I'm not in love with the bag but it's as close as I can get to an on-body security bag. I never go out in public with a visible handbag. I have to focus all my attention on mobility issues.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Since the topic is Situational Awareness, thought I'd share this: 











I'd bet the photographer didn't even see the cat until the flash went off!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

EasyDay said:


> Since the topic is Situational Awareness, thought I'd share this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.:smack


----------



## Work horse (Apr 7, 2012)

I carry my purse with me while I'm shopping -- on my shoulder. I never put it down in my cart, or anywhere else.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I honestly don't know why most women carry a purse? Once the youngest no longer needed a diaper bag, I quit carrying a bag! The one with the bag ends up carrying everyone else's stuff too! If it doesn't fit in my pockets, I don't need it! I found a small wallet at Walmart that fits in my front pocket, holds cash, cards, change, etc. See no reason to stress my shoulders, neck, and back with extra weight hanging off of me!

IF you must have a purse, look at a local Harley Davidson store or other brand. There are tons of purses out there that are designed for motorcycles. The one I have for "dressy" occasions has a long strap for across the body wear. The strap also unhooks and I can clip the purse right to my belt loops.

I carry keys and phone in one pocket. I carry wallet, lip balm, nail clippers, and pocket knife in the other. I don't need much more than that when it is just me. If I have the kids and we are going somewhere, we have a family backpack that holds first aid kit, snacks, items needed for the activity, etc. Of course, I am also the type of girl that can be ready to go in 5 minutes. 

HTH!

Carrie in SD


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

cwgrl, I agree! And I, too, can be ready in about 5 minutes! 

The purse I described above is not much bigger than a check book. No weight involved... just ID (etc) pocket and small cash pocket, on one side, checkbook on the other side. 
I don't even carry a comb/brush or lip balm.

Keys in front pocket, leatherman on belt, phone in back pocket.

I'm a minimalist. I hate carrying stuff around. I LIVE for "hands-free"!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

mythreesons said:


> I took my 80yr old mil shopping with me a few days ago..she was putting her pocketbook in the cart when I noticed that she took the baby seatbelt and snapped the clip part around her straps of her pocketbook..GENIOUS.. no way will anybody steal her pocketbook! p.s. she keeps it zipped up at all times.HTH someone else.


I have been doing that for years and still keep one hand on the purse. 

Nancy


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I keep a carabiner hooked to the strap of my purse and I use that to lock my purse to the shopping cart. A lot of times the baby strap is broken, with the carabiner I don't need to worry if it is or not. 

Around here though people are just taking the entire cart, not just the purse. Someone switched carts with a woman and she was so preoccupied with her shopping that she didn't even realize she was pushing the wrong shopping cart. My son works for security at Walmart and he told me when they reviewed the video they saw that someone switched carts with this woman, then walked out of the store taking her purse with them. 

I have taken to using my backpack where I can wear it and be hands free. I used one as a purse for years when my kids were younger and now I'm back to using it again.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Having grown up and lived most of my life in NYC... situational awareness is daily routine. I lock doors EVERY TIME.. to the point that some laugh at me... I've been known to lock the car door as I get out of the passenger side to run into the convenience store while the driver stays in the car! I figure they can chuckle all they want... just makes me feel better...


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey, 
I mentioned this book before and highly recomend it for us Carry concealed folk.

Jeff Cooper's Principles of Personal Defense, self defense book

Cheers,
Dutch


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I purchased some property in a very rural area of Kansas and thieves have been hiting it, stealing everything that they can...from tires off of cars to scrap metals.......no matter what you hear on the news.....times are getting very scary and people are more desperate than you know.

Always stay aware of where you are what the "climate" seems like at the time.....no matter of location.....thieves and pillagers could be anyone when it gets ruff like this.

Sad part is alot of the pillagers now are not hardened criminals or rejects of society.....alot are desperate hungry people...who 10 years ago would have been the yard man or the scrap guy....desperate people are a good indicator of how bad it is getting for some.

Stay aware and keep your eyes open.....


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I always park away from the crowd, and in my regular stores, I have 'my' parking spot. While going thru the lots, to my spot, I look out for trouble, and then park. I walk by their vehicle, to get a sideways glance (and a description of them and their vehicle), then go inside the store. I'll wait a couple minutes, then walk back out, to see if they've moved. If not, I go back in and get my business done.

I typically look like someone you don't want to mess with, and the only issues I have is with itinerant beggars. I know the local meth heads, and have an 'understanding' with them... If I see them on my road, they'll never be seen again... took a few information sessions to get this fact through, but it stuck.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

There's a good book on the subject of situational awareness(and how people react to crime) called The Gift of Fear, by Gavin de Becker. Many times even when people have the feeling that something is wrong they don't react properly because they don't want to make a scene or something like that.:stars:


----------



## Wilbur (May 7, 2004)

I heard of this at a mall a while back....when women go into the rest room stall many times they will hang their purses on the coat hook on the door rather than place it on the floor. Opportunistic thieves would just reach over the door and grab it off the hook. Lets face it- no cameras, you are in a situation where you might not be able to quickly get out of the stall. 

Be careful!


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

DeBeckers book is a good read and he addresses something a lot of untrained people need in learning to be aware and also learning to trust "intuition". Really need to be dealt with in that order though. Part I disagree with DeBecker on is his stance against firearms for self defense.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wilbur said:


> I heard of this at a mall a while back....when women go into the rest room stall many times they will hang their purses on the coat hook on the door rather than place it on the floor. Opportunistic thieves would just reach over the door and grab it off the hook. Lets face it- no cameras, you are in a situation where you might not be able to quickly get out of the stall.
> 
> Be careful!


That happens around here once in a while. I hang mine off the knob on the lock or set it on the toilet paper holder.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

I guess my post could have gone into this thread but I saw this after I posted lol!

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...t-forget-keep-your-eye-out-rattle-snakes.html

Also as far as a wallet to carry thats easy to keep on your person and not lose or have stolen as easily, we sell alot of the essentials crossbody for that purpose. That and bikers like to use them because they are hands free  

Catalog | Thirty-One Gifts | Thirty-One Catalog Purses Totes Bags (L. if you click on it you can see it better  ) 

Hope thats ok to post here!


----------

